# Merry Christmas.



## ironman (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to wish all members here a Happy and Safe Christmas and New Year. (And a quick recovery afterwards)

Ray


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2012)

May the Christ of Christmas find a place in your heart this holiday season and through out the new year.
May your employment and or investments bring prosperity. 
May your shop be safe secure and full of tools and projects.
May you have plenty of time to work on them. 
Tin falcon and the rest of the nest.


----------



## MuellerNick (Nov 25, 2012)

> I would like to wish all members here a Happy and Safe Christmas



You seem to be using an Android-tablet. They miss the month of December.


Nick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey black Friday has come and gone  he just wants to get a jump on the season!!! 
My wife is an american greetings merchandiser. The Christmas cards and new years cards are in the stores ready to go.
Tin


----------



## Allen (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm going totally anti-materialistic this year. If I don't buy you anything, it doesn't mean I don't care.

Of course some of it might have something to do with having no money (disability doesn't allow you much in the way of disposable income), and finding out last week that the place we're in the middle of a 'rent-to-own' contract for hasn't had the property or school taxes paid on it since 2004..... and the tax bill is more than the appraisal value


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 16, 2012)

Posted by gus in the soft face hammer thread. 


> P.S. Guess Tin Falcon is gearing up for Christmas It is big time here in our Shopping Complexes. Will take shots of the street lights done up for Christmas.




Gus : a merry Christmas  to you and yours. Yes we are gearing up for Christmas here as well. the Wife is busy a a greeting card merchandiser. Work for my son and I will likely be crazy next week wrapping up projects before  Christmas. Looks like a big project just fell in our lap. Due to the RR bridge calapse.  Then  the following week  working to meet end of year deadlines.  
My shopping pretty well done. Guy gifts from harbor freight 6" electronic calipers and 6" rules.A mail order ring for the wife and need to order an item on line for my son. 23 and he has just rediscovers a girl friend. My wife and I were good friends with her parents about 10 years ago her parents split and we lost touch. Now the kids have reconnected in a new light. so he is more focused on other things than what is in his gift bag under the tree. 
Tin


----------



## Stephen12 (Dec 20, 2012)

To Every member of HMEM, I wish you a merry Christmas and a happy new year. I know it's a bit early but I doubt I will be on here again this year.

If you driving, drive safe. If you parting make sure you have a designated driver, but most of of all enjoy it and I hope 2013 will be full of fun projects.

Cheers 
Stephen


----------



## Propforward (Dec 20, 2012)

Likewise! Have a safe and happy holiday season everyone - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## mcostello (Dec 21, 2012)

Let's not forget the Reason for the Season, I hope youall can have the time to make all the chips You can stand.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 21, 2012)

This Christmas is very special to me this year,I'm with my daughter, it will be the 3rd time in 21 years we are together. She was with her mom and I never could find her in the past.

14 years ago I dated a lady with 2 cute kids. their dad was my best friend since 4th grade,, anyway... her and I are back together and the kids are 19 and 20. We also have a adopted daughter who is 19.

This year we are all together in Garfield, Washington . So we have a house with young adult children , dogs ,  firewood ,food and lots of love to go around.

I have never been happier and felt so blessed in all my life, I am counting my blessings. Its so good its hard to hold back the tears of happiness.

I got my woman a  16MP Nikon coolpix camera. All the kids got cool stuff but the best is they all want me to give them Tattoos so it will be a Christmas they can never forget.

I hope all of you have a great holiday season.

Mike.


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, another year nearly over. Time flies when youre having fun. I would like to wish all our members and families a very happy Christmas and a prosperous healthy new year. 
All the best from
Sue and Herbie


----------



## dreeves (Dec 24, 2012)

Herbie, Merry Christmas to you as well. I hope the new year finds you well.

Dave


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 24, 2012)

*   Frohe und gesegnete Weihnachten 
 Euch und Euren Liebsten   
Merry Christmas all of You   *

Ralph


----------



## Lawijt (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry X-mas & a happy new year for everybody.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 24, 2012)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas, and a happy, healthy New Year.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 25, 2012)

Good morning america . It's Christmas morning !! time to wake up open the presents and play with the toys. 

Uk time for dinner. 
Australia and NZ hope you enjoyed it.  
And to the rest of the world as well Merry Christmas.
Tin


----------



## hdwrench1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone here. I hope everyone has a safe and prosperous New Year.

Time for a coffee with a shot of Christmas cheer.



Cheers
Wayne


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and a very Happy New Year to come!!


----------

